# paste vs. water-soluble flux



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good question, I use paste also. My guess paste flux will continue to etch the copper, unless wiped while water soluble will not. It will probably be an EPA or HAZMAT thing or cost factor. I'll hang out for the pros answer.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

It don't matter the type you use, it serves a purpose and thats to join copper pipe and fitting together. Water soluble just means it rinses out faster after the water is run though the pipes.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I've used several. Normally we use LACO which they say on the tub is a paste, even though it doesn't REALLY look like a paste. It is also water soluble. 

Everflux is a pasty looking flux, and it also says that its a water soluble paste. 

:huh:


----------



## tony.klepic (Aug 3, 2009)

*Prefer non-water soluble*

I just had an experience. All one store had was water soluble flux. Two hours and much frustration later things just weren't working. I have sweat fit joints before but NEVER had this experience. The solder would not pull into the joint. 

I then went to another store and talked to a plumber who happened to be shopping for supplies. He said he hates the water soluble due to the same experience: just does not pull in the solder like non-water soluble (oil based?)

Bought the non-water soluble flux paste, and things went MUCH smoother. 

I am just a DIY person, so I am not a pro, but that was my experience. Would love to hear what more pro's have to say about it.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate that water soluble crap and wont even let a tub get within 10' of my truck. It would be a bad influence on my Oatey #5 and Oatey #95


----------



## lonsplumbing (Aug 4, 2009)

*Flux And Flux H20*

oatey rules on flux unless you get a know it all inspector.


----------

